

Visual simulation of the 6502 CPU - gaoprea
http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/expert.html

======
cmhamill
Any folks on here know of good resources that might help someone begin to
understand what they're looking at here?

More generally, learning about the physical operation of microprocessors? I'm
particularly iffy when it gets to where the wires and the assembler meet, if
you will.

~~~
sillysaurus
Yeah, check out "Feynman Lectures on Computation":
[https://rapidshare.com/files/2100994846/Feynman_Lectures_on_...](https://rapidshare.com/files/2100994846/Feynman_Lectures_on_Computation__1996_.pdf)

It's fantastic. Feynman dives all the way down to the very fundamentals of how
a computer could be built.

Much of the information is likely dated; nonetheless, it's still viable.

~~~
gjm11
Or, if you happen to prefer getting still-in-print books legally rather than
pirating them, <http://isbn.nu/0738202967> .

------
__david__
That's an impressively detailed simulation. This is tangentially related, but
I made an html5 Apple ][+ emulator which, of course, includes a 6502
component. Mine doesn't simulate gates or anything that cool (and isn't even
100% correct yet) but it boots and runs a lot of different software (at full
speed): <http://porkrind.org/a2/>

------
js2
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1702200>

------
adorton
I have no idea what is going on here, but it looks really neat.

~~~
rbanffy
IIRC, it's a JS simulation based on the physical transistors of the original
processor.

Neat, indeed.

------
bane
Video on the background <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5miMbqYB4E>

------
gaoprea
and 6800: <http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/expert-6800.html>

------
secoif
Appears to not work in Chrome (at least for me). Safari did the trick though.

~~~
rwallace
Works in Chrome for me. (Windows 7, 64 bit, no extensions installed.)

------
mck-
Fancy. But what's it for?

~~~
beej71
For writing DCPU-16 emulators, of course!

------
ericraio
Wow this is really cool.

------
kevinsd
My eye hurts.

